# Vildhjarta Tabs?



## The Beard

I've been listening to these guys a LOT lately and their stuff sounds insanely fun to play. I'll more than likely be trying to figure out the majority of their stuff by ear first. Tabs would help a ton though if any of you guys would be willing to make some or already have some in your possession! Any sort of tabs are fine, GP, Power Tabs, etc.

And if I do happened to make a tab for any of their songs (if I find the time, lol) i'll definately share it with everyone.


----------



## InCasinoOut

I definitely plan on tabbing Traces some time. I asked them about their tuning on Youtube once, and I believe they said they use G standard on 7s, and Drop B (or was it Bb?) on 6s.


----------



## seyd

i promised my soundtech i would write tabs for him but the albums taking too much of my time atm


----------



## DeathMetalDean

holyyyy shit! Never heard 'em before, looked 'em up and they're AMAZINNN xD


----------



## The Beard

seyd said:


> i promised my soundtech i would write tabs for him but the albums taking too much of my time atm


 Hey it's cool man! A new album would be just fine as well!


----------



## Colton165

Yes it would. Now, who wants to tab Shiver for me? Anyone?


----------



## seyd

Bb F Bb Eb Ab C and G C F Bb Eb Ab C


----------



## seanstephensen

I would die for a shiver tab


----------



## WoodenAshtray

I'll get started with Traces tomorrow. Don't reckon I'll be fucked finishing it, but you'll have something to work with at least.


----------



## InCasinoOut

I know there aren't many people here who use TabIt, but I started Traces and here's what I have of it so far. Not much (only 46 seconds), but fuck, my brain needs a rest. I did figure out what polyrhythm is going on in the second section though. 

I'll probably start Shiver tonight too.


----------



## WoodenAshtray

Gah, curse you for making me feel inferior, I wasn't planning on doing the ambient stuff


----------



## InCasinoOut

haha, hey well, if you want to figure out as much as you can of the distorted parts, i can figure out the ambient stuff and then you can just import the midi tracks into GP or whatever program you're using.


----------



## WoodenAshtray

If you do it in gp, sure, I tried importing the midi file but it came in all fucked up, didn't sound anything like the midi file itself :/


----------



## Demoncarcass

I'm currently working out a tab for Shiver. 
I've gotten the first minute and a half or so, 
ill post the file up on here when im through.


----------



## DeathMetalDean

Any Shiver tabs?


----------



## seanstephensen

So this morning I decided to finally start tabbing it!! here's what I got done in 20ish minutes, I'll post more as I work on it 

let me know what you think/if you see any thing wrong

Shiver.gp5


----------



## DeathMetalDean

nice so far


----------



## seanstephensen

added a bit more to the shiver tab, got the next riff... this one is a wierd polyrhythm, and I'm not sure I got the dead notes and stuff 100% right but that's pretty much it:

Shiver.gp5


----------



## DeathMetalDean

awesome thanks  lol I'm shit at tabbin stuff out in guitarpro, I'm rubbish with the timings etc


----------



## seanstephensen

DeathMetalDean said:


> awesome thanks  lol I'm shit at tabbin stuff out in guitarpro, I'm rubbish with the timings etc



yea man, vildhjarta has some pretty messed up polyrhythms. Like in the verse part (the last riff in that tab) I can see a pattern, but it was easier to just figure it out note for note listening to it slowly


----------



## Daggorath

I love their lower tuned stuff, is it G standard? Deceit is killer, can't wait to hear it with vocals. Would love a tab of that if possible.


----------



## seanstephensen

Daggorath said:


> I love their lower tuned stuff, is it G standard? Deceit is killer, can't wait to hear it with vocals. Would love a tab of that if possible.



yea, the lower stuff is actually on a seven string, and it's tuned a M3 down, so yea, G Standard.


----------



## InCasinoOut

seanstephensen said:


> yea man, vildhjarta has some pretty messed up polyrhythms. Like in the verse part (the last riff in that tab) I can see a pattern, but it was easier to just figure it out note for note listening to it slowly



haha, yeah, I tabbed the patterns in Traces by just listening note for note. only after I finished the verse did I think "FUCK, that's where the polyrhythm repeats".


----------



## Wookieslayer

YES ty all! More tabs! I want the album arggh!


----------



## seanstephensen

If anyone who's good with mixing/eq/whatever can give me a bass enhanced track of shiver, that would be a huge help for transcribing the bass part


----------



## DeathMetalDean

I don't know any like that


----------



## seanstephensen

updated more, got to the end of the first chorus! the ambient stuff in the part with the clean vocals where there's just clean (ambient) gutiar, bass, and drums is pretty indecipherable for me, so what I have here isn't spot on, but it's close I think? :S Again, let me know if you see any errors or fixups or anything. Also, I've been told that there are problems when opening a gp file done on a mac, on a windows computer. If you open the file and get an error, or it doesn't play or something, copy everything in the tab into the blank template that is also attatched here, and apparently that should work. Peace  untitled folder.zip

*edit: clean guitar volume will be adjusted in the next update - my bad


----------



## seanstephensen

DeathMetalDean said:


> I don't know any like that



yea, someone would have to eq it and make the bass more prominent... Not my thing


----------



## DeathMetalDean

that tab is awesome so far  I haven't had any problems opening the files although I'm on linux


----------



## seanstephensen

***Fixed up lots of things, and added some more - now 65% done the song! Shiver fix.gp5


----------



## DeathMetalDean

seanstephensen said:


> ***Fixed up lots of things, and added some more - now 65% done the song! Shiver fix.gp5



the fixes are good  lovin' playin it so far


----------



## seanstephensen

DeathMetalDean said:


> the fixes are good  lovin' playin it so far



thanks man, the tab should be done in one or two weeks. Just don't put up a cover before me please


----------



## DeathMetalDean

seanstephensen said:


> thanks man, the tab should be done in one or two weeks. Just don't put up a cover before me please



 no worries xD


----------



## seanstephensen

haven't worked on it much in the last couple weeks, been pretty busy. WOrked on it a bit more this morning though and fixed some stuff up Shiver fix.gp5


----------



## DeathMetalDean

good good  keep at it when ya can!


----------



## seanstephensen

I am really close to being done... I have 2 guitar riffs left to figure out, and then the rest of the bass track. Soon hopefully. Here's what I've got as of now.

Shiver fix.gp5


Let me know about any errors/fix ups please


----------



## DeathMetalDean

awesome  I'll let ya know on fix ups if there is some but it all looks dead on to me so far


----------



## Venom

and don´t fail me now (lady luck)???

PLS and THX


----------



## seanstephensen

Venom said:


> and don´t fail me now (lady luck)???
> 
> PLS and THX



lol I've actually thought about it and I'll probably do Lady Luck after I'm done the shiver tab. 

Anyways, finished the guitar. All that's left now is bass!

Again, let me know about any mistakes/fixups.

Shiver fix.gp5


----------



## DeathMetalDean

awesome  will learn the rest of it once I'm done with a different song lol  That's great


----------



## seanstephensen

Shiver Tab completely finished! Shiver fix.gp5


----------



## seanstephensen

seanstephensen said:


> Shiver Tab completely finished! Shiver fix.gp5



Should be up on UG soon.


----------



## AlucardXIX

Nice job dude! I'll go vote it on UG.


----------



## Wookieslayer

Me too! Nice job


----------



## seanstephensen

cover is up! please subscribe!


----------



## DeathMetalDean

awesome cover!  subbed too


----------



## AlucardXIX

Sick job dude. I think that one little 7-10 powerchord has a note or 2 added onto it at some points though


----------



## seanstephensen

AlucardXIX said:


> Sick job dude. I think that one little 7-10 powerchord has a note or 2 added onto it at some points though




at which part? In the 'if you give a world a chance' section, or in the 'the one who's face could sink a thousand ships' section? I know in the 'if you give the world a chance' part the bass notes change...


----------



## AlucardXIX

seanstephensen said:


> at which part? In the 'if you give a world a chance' section, or in the 'the one who's face could sink a thousand ships' section? I know in the 'if you give the world a chance' part the bass notes change...



Yea it is that part, I might mess around with it and see what I can come up with.


----------



## InCasinoOut

AlucardXIX said:


> Yea it is that part, I might mess around with it and see what I can come up with.



I think it's at the 6th fret on the high C. so the chord is:



Code:


C :6
G :10
Eb:7
Bb:-
F :-
Bb:-


there might possibly be a lower note too (I think an open Bb?), but I'm definitely hearing some dissonance in the chord either way.


----------



## Wookieslayer

was thinkin the same but not at a guitar to test it haha


----------



## seanstephensen

InCasinoOut said:


> I think it's at the 6th fret on the high C. so the chord is:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> C :6
> G :10
> Eb:7
> Bb:-
> F :-
> Bb:-
> 
> 
> there might possibly be a lower note too (I think an open Bb?), but I'm definitely hearing some dissonance in the chord either way.



wait, which section is this in?

*edit: ohh I hear it. it's pretty quiet, but yea. I'm hearing that open Bb as well. Thanks a lot. I'll update the tab


----------



## seanstephensen

and I thought I might as well let it be known that I've started Lady Luck! 
DFMNLL.gp5


----------



## LamaSabachthani

stc423 said:


> I've been listening to these guys a LOT lately and their stuff sounds insanely fun to play. I'll more than likely be trying to figure out the majority of their stuff by ear first. Tabs would help a ton though if any of you guys would be willing to make some or already have some in your possession! Any sort of tabs are fine, GP, Power Tabs, etc.
> 
> And if I do happened to make a tab for any of their songs (if I find the time, lol) i'll definately share it with everyone.



Sod tabs, does anyone know where I can get the album? I can't find it *anywhere*


----------



## seanstephensen

LamaSabachthani said:


> Sod tabs, does anyone know where I can get the album? I can't find it *anywhere*



the album itself isn't even out yet, but you can download their free Demo, omnislash under discography in their myspace


----------



## shogunate

Call me a heretic and start throwing the fruit, but there's very little "djent" music that impresses me anymore... Everyone's either Periphery or Meshuggah wannabes  Those bands did it first and best, leave them to their business.

That being said... This band fucking rules. And for all you fuckers into weird amazingly fast syncopated palpitaion-inducing timings and jazz/metal wankery, be sure as fuck to check out Mycelia as well (myspace.com/myceliametal)  These bands I genuinely consider jazz just as much as metal because the timings and dissonance is so amazingly there, if you slapped the amps over to the clean channel it'd be the weirdest most fusion shit EVER  

I'm sick of checking back on both of these bands' myspaces barf: ) constantly to check if their albums are coming yet


----------



## seanstephensen

shogunate said:


> Call me a heretic and start throwing the fruit, but there's very little "djent" music that impresses me anymore... Everyone's either Periphery or Meshuggah wannabes  Those bands did it first and best, leave them to their business.
> 
> That being said... This band fucking rules. And for all you fuckers into weird amazingly fast syncopated palpitaion-inducing timings and jazz/metal wankery, be sure as fuck to check out Mycelia as well (myspace.com/myceliametal)  These bands I genuinely consider jazz just as much as metal because the timings and dissonance is so amazingly there, if you slapped the amps over to the clean channel it'd be the weirdest most fusion shit EVER
> 
> I'm sick of checking back on both of these bands' myspaces barf: ) constantly to check if their albums are coming yet



I know there's tons of people that make this argument against djent. 'They're all just ripping off Meshuggah... they all sound the same... more boring djent...'

They're not all ripping off Meshuggah. Meshuggah essentially founded a new genre/movement (djent). If you do something new and interesting, people are going to latch on to it, it's pretty much impossible that it will just be left alone. 
Unlike mainstream pop/rap/etc that all sounds the same, and is all boring, all these new djent bands bring other influences to the genre. Synthesized/glitch drums have been introduced (AAL, Periphery), more effects, Ambience (Vildhjarta, FellSilent, Periphery, TesseracT), clean vocals/vocal diversity, the list goes on - it's not all meshuggah rip offs. It's grown from the seed that Meshuggah planted. and really, can we complain that this music all sounds the same? while it has some very concrete, repeating elements (polymetrics, ambience, whatever you identify as boring in the genre'), this genre is very creative, especially when compared to:
Mainstream music (Legit boring: same crappy lyrics, boring beatz, everything)
Slayer

I'd say every band (and genre) has repetative elements if you look for them, whether it be catchy pop choruses in ever song, breakdowns, you name it, you can pick out boring/repetative elements in any genre.

All I'm saying is djent doesn't deserve to be as heavily criticized as it is.


----------



## shogunate

^Playing the other side from the fun of it, anything that becomes cool will immediately have it's own following of detractors, just as in the way you were referring to pop/rap/mainstream  

I don't hold anything against djent music whatsoever, it's just GENERALLY not my cup o tea... I definitely recognize all the great musicianship, but when everyone is innovative and talented in a genre, it's harder to stand out. I'm not a djent hater by any means man 

I love it when I overhear random kids "Tool is so great, they are such musicians, and they use weird timings.... Like 3/4 and stuff" (totally paraphrasing and just using Tool as my example for a whipping boy ) and then there's Meshuggah who do shit like 17/24 beats and insane shit 

Anything that is cool and original WILL gain popularity. Anything that gains popularity WILL have it's criticizers. I take no side on the to djent or not to djent issue, but am amused by the detractors and proponents alike  Rawk on to all. 

Anyway, way off topic and no animosity intended  Where is this album already?!?


----------



## seanstephensen

shogunate said:


> ^Playing the other side from the fun of it, anything that becomes cool will immediately have it's own following of detractors, just as in the way you were referring to pop/rap/mainstream
> 
> I don't hold anything against djent music whatsoever, it's just GENERALLY not my cup o tea... I definitely recognize all the great musicianship, but when everyone is innovative and talented in a genre, it's harder to stand out. I'm not a djent hater by any means man
> 
> I love it when I overhear random kids "Tool is so great, they are such musicians, and they use weird timings.... Like 3/4 and stuff" (totally paraphrasing and just using Tool as my example for a whipping boy ) and then there's Meshuggah who do shit like 17/24 beats and insane shit
> 
> Anything that is cool and original WILL gain popularity. Anything that gains popularity WILL have it's criticizers. I take no side on the to djent or not to djent issue, but am amused by the detractors and proponents alike  Rawk on to all.
> 
> Anyway, way off topic and no animosity intended  Where is this album already?!?



haha yea, tool and meshuggah are both extremely interesting, and innovative, but in completely different ways. 

AND THE ALBUM BETTER BE SOON


----------



## shogunate

^Fuckin a 

May have been answered and I'm just a curious little fuckstick, anyone know what guitar/pups/amps they use? The fucking guitars are so bright... supernova in your face bright. Seriously  Sounds like BKP Painkillers in an all maple guitar with stainless steel strings  Anyone know?


----------



## Andrew Muffins

Yo dudes, I've been working out "Deceit", and I've got up to 1:21 DOWN. Definitely my favorite on the album. Going to guitar pro it when I'm done, which should be pretty soon since it starts to repeat shortly after where I stopped (kind of, lol). Vildhjarta RULES.


----------



## Wookieslayer

shogunate said:


> ^Fuckin a
> 
> May have been answered and I'm just a curious little fuckstick, anyone know what guitar/pups/amps they use? The fucking guitars are so bright... supernova in your face bright. Seriously  Sounds like BKP Painkillers in an all maple guitar with stainless steel strings  Anyone know?



I believe they're playing Schecter Omen 7 stringers with Lundgren M7 pick ups... not sure on the gear but I know theres videos with them using POD xt/x3 live boards. also theres a video with the other guitarist playing an LTD with EMGs or somewut


----------



## Andrew Muffins

Got "Deceit" down minus the part at 4:41. Will work that out today, then start GPing this business. Probably post later.


----------



## Andrew Muffins

Hey guys how can I put this GP file here? The first two minutes of "Deceit" has been pro'd, with drums. I'm going to keep tabbing, but I was wondering if any of you wanted to check the tab for errors. Stay metal.


----------



## Mexi

ooo plz put it up!


----------



## seanstephensen

Andrew Muffins said:


> Hey guys how can I put this GP file here? The first two minutes of "Deceit" has been pro'd, with drums. I'm going to keep tabbing, but I was wondering if any of you wanted to check the tab for errors. Stay metal.



upload to mediafire man!


----------



## seanstephensen

anyone have that don't fail me now tab that I started? apparently I deleted it from mediafire and no longer have it on my computer. I'm ready to start transcribing it again and don't really want to start over


----------



## seanstephensen

never mind that last post, I just started over and am done up to the first pre chorus. Lemme know about any errors/fixups
DFMNLL.gp5


----------



## ragweed

O hai guys! How's the tabbing of Traces going?


----------



## crimsonstare

did you ever manage to upload the 'Deceit' tab? I am in major need to learn that song.


----------



## SmokeyM1

Oh my gosh, This thread is so full of win I may just explode 

I really hope you find time to finish your DON'T FAIL ME NOW LADY LUCK GP5 TAB!


----------



## SmokeyM1

ragweed said:


> O hai guys! How's the tabbing of Traces going?


----------



## seanstephensen

SmokeyM1 said:


> Oh my gosh, This thread is so full of win I may just explode
> 
> I really hope you find time to finish your DON'T FAIL ME NOW LADY LUCK GP5 TAB!



I'm really busy until the weekend of March 26th, hope to start working on it again then!


----------



## musicaldeath

Any chance on getting a PDF version of that Shiver tab, for us non guitar pro folks?


----------



## Dead Undead

Andrew Muffins said:


> Got "Deceit" down minus the part at 4:41. Will work that out today, then start GPing this business. Probably post later.



thank you so much I love you forever.
Deceit is my favorite by Vildhjarta.


----------



## musicaldeath

Hate to bump this thread again, but I really would like to get a PDF copy of the Shiver tab if at all possible! Thanks!


----------



## rchrd_le

seanstephensen said:


> never mind that last post, I just started over and am done up to the first pre chorus. Lemme know about any errors/fixups
> DFMNLL.gp5



Tuning? And does anyone have the full tab?


----------



## seanstephensen

rchrd_le said:


> Tuning? And does anyone have the full tab?



It's in drop Bb, and unfortunately I still haven't got around to working on the tab, this year has been insanely busy. Sorry for the hold up. I definitely want to finish this one day.


----------



## Onyx8String

Anyone have luck with Don't Fail Me Now?


----------



## the red rocket

bumping, really REALLY want to learn traces, was gonna do it by ear but if someones got a tab that'd be great


----------



## seanstephensen

Onyx8String said:


> Anyone have luck with Don't Fail Me Now?




done school in a month or so, hopefully can work on it then


----------



## oliviergus

Searched for tabs for their "bunch of old riffage", didnt find. 
But I found this, its awesome. Gonna learn it:


----------



## Static

anyone here with a traces tab yet?


----------



## oliviergus

Static said:


> anyone here with a traces tab yet?



Traces Guitar Pro Tab by Vildhjarta @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com


----------



## clems6belio

So, hi guys. I've just begin to tab out "Bunch of old riffage" this morning, all instruments.
Not sure about the tuning, but, essential is here.
I didn't tab the end of the song cuz I think it's pretty easy to find out by ear and also because I'm super lazy and tired about those polyrythms and "weird time signatures" making me... upset and confuse. Last reason is because I don't have the time yet, to spend time and energy haha, so I'll no finish it.

However, here is my (basis) tab : Vildhjarta - Bunch of Old Riffage.gp5


----------



## only6

Holy hell so far it's spot on as far as I can see! Great tab. Always wanted to give that first riff a go, it's got insane groove in it


----------



## TMA2

in case anyone isn't already aware, i tabbed Traces and Focus a few months ago.


----------



## niffnoff

TMA2 said:


> in case anyone isn't already aware, i tabbed Traces and Focus a few months ago.



Any chance you can make GP5's out of em


----------



## TMA2

niffnoff said:


> Any chance you can make GP5's out of em



sure, here you go. unfortunately some of the dynamics get lost in translation, namely palm mutes, staccato, ghost notes and the like. they're still notated, but due to arobas changing up the file format structure between 5 and 6, GP5 won't play them back correctly

also, to be clear, these are the demo versions and not the majorly re-worked Måsstaden tracks


----------



## maulsl

seanstephensen said:


> It's in drop Bb, and unfortunately I still haven't got around to working on the tab, this year has been insanely busy. Sorry for the hold up. I definitely want to finish this one day.



Hey man, have you had any more time to get some work done on the tab?


----------



## Luke7

Any Lone Deranger tab???


----------



## ToupaTroopa

Prob gonna start transcribing When No One Walks With You when finals are over. Or try, at least haha


----------



## rippedflesh89

ToupaTroopa said:


> Prob gonna start transcribing When No One Walks With You when finals are over. Or try, at least haha


 
thats my favorite from the album.. do ittt!!


----------



## Sikthness

tab up of Masstadens Nationalsang on UG


----------



## Tyler

THALL


----------



## BaconRays

Too bad the Måsstaden Nationalsång tab on UG is wrong.


----------



## BaconRays

That Old Riffage tab kicks ass! Although I think they play in G standard and drop F on 7 strings now, with the 2nd string tuned up a half step.


----------



## maulsl

Hey Guys,

Been learning Shadow and decided to Tab out what I've got so far for anyone else looking to learn it. Feedback is welcome and if anyone would like to add to it that'd be great. 

Vildhjarta - Shadow (WIP).gp5


----------



## swac31

hi maulsl,
the notes are right but not the rhythmic thks any way!


----------



## swac31

found this
 
if it can help any of you!


----------



## maulsl

swac31 said:


> found this
> 
> if it can help any of you!




Ya that's the video I used to tab it out. Unfortunately I'm not a Guitar Pro expert so ya it's sounds off, but if you're just lookin to learn the song, the notes are really all you need. After that it's cake. I've got the whole song down it's just such a pain in the ass putting it all into guitar pro so that it sounds right.


----------



## TheDuatAwaits

A tab for "Dagger" would be phenomenal.


----------



## Sikthness

Someone tab out The Lone Deranger. The first half is just brutal!


----------



## maulsl

Sikthness said:


> Someone tab out The Lone Deranger. The first half is just brutal!



Vildhjarta - The Lone Deranger.gp5

I haven't gone through the whole thing yet but it looks like it's about finished.
I don't take credit for this tab - got it from a guy on YouTube.


----------



## Sikthness

wow thanks man. I looked all over for a deranger tab, couldnt find anythinhg.


----------



## Wuffle

Hey guys, I've been really getting into this band in the past month or so. I decided to tab out Shadow yesterday, those sweep chords might be a bit wrong but I think it should be solid otherwise.

Vildhjarta - Shadow.gp5

I don't really post here but I lurk often and get some great tabs, so I thought I'd give back to the community. 

Edit: Forgot to change it, those 15-14 frets on the highest string should actually ring out with each other. So instead 15 on the highest, and 18 on the one bellow. My mistake!


----------



## Sikthness

If you want tabs for Masstaden, click the link in this guys video. He has awesome covers of most of the songs from the Cd as well, complete with spine snapping headbanging.


----------



## Dimensionator

Washing machines are fucking metal.


----------



## Onyx8String

Is the lone deranger in the F#/Gb standard?


----------



## Sikthness

Onyx8String said:


> Is the lone deranger in the F#/Gb standard?


 

Download the Masstaden tabs link in the video I posted. There are a couple different tunings used, with a section for each tuning in the GP tab.


----------



## skykill3R

Sikthness said:


> If you want tabs for Masstaden, click the link in this guys video. He has awesome covers of most of the songs from the Cd as well, complete with spine snapping headbanging.




I can't download the tabs from the site  It says that the gp5 file could not be found... Can anyone post them here on the forum?


----------



## Zeetwig

Vildhjärta is awesome, but I think this guy think their more than awesome!  Thx for vid and link


----------



## maulsl

skykill3R said:


> I can't download the tabs from the site  It says that the gp5 file could not be found... Can anyone post them here on the forum?



Here's the link to the tab for the Album: Not 100% accurate mind you; Best we've got so far though.

_Måsstaden.gp5


----------



## clems6belio

Hey guys, anyone knows in which Vildhjarta song can I found the first riff of this video ??


----------



## Dimensionator

You know, I don't think it was on the album. I could be wrong though.


----------



## Sikthness

Its Eternal Golden Monk, but the production sounds shittier. I think, or its just a random similar riff that never made it. BUt i think its EGM.


----------



## Faine

I've been trying to learn Shadow today... Only had time to play for like 20 min this is all I got so far. as you can tell I SUCK ASS but im hoping to learn this whole song one day... can any one play this song all the way though and post a video? Or tabs? id LOVE to learn this whole song 



tuning is G C F A# D# G# C

BE NICE, I KNOW I SUCK.


----------



## Faine

clems6belio said:


> Hey guys, anyone knows in which Vildhjarta song can I found the first riff of this video ??




wow, pretty much none of that was on the album


----------



## BlindingLight7

Faine said:


> wow, pretty much none of that was on the album


Judging by alllllllll the demo songs and stuff I've heard from youtube and junk, I think they've got about 3 albums worth of material, for fucks sake Masstaden is a 16 track CD!


----------



## Faine

QUE?! The album i got only had 12 tracks on it. And those 2 riffs ( besides traces at like 50 seconds or whatever ) werent on the album. And like everything else wasnt either!


----------



## JRL

The tab for "A Bunch of Old Riffage" got taken down. If someone could repost that it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## clems6belio

JRL said:


> The tab for "A Bunch of Old Riffage" got taken down. If someone could repost that it would be greatly appreciated.




Done : https://dl.dropbox.com/u/64541340/Vildhjarta%20-%20Bunch%20of%20Old%20Riffage.zip


----------



## kesher

Anyone got tabs to alex bois, lady luck, or To be Continued?


----------



## crg123

Hate to bump such an old thread but someone tabbed all of Masstaden: 

Masstaden Album Guitar Pro by Vildhjarta @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com

Apparently it has a low rating because the guy copied it off of some other site but from what I can tell its pretty much perfect, besides the fact that there's no bass .

Also anyone have/find any tabbed for the songs on the Thousands of Evils EP?


----------

